# Say hello to Axle! <3



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle bear is 4 months old now and he was 3 months in this adorable picture!


----------



## lisa p (Oct 18, 2010)

oh how cute he is adorable


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

aww look at that face.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
so so cute


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Thank you! I should put some updated pictures up soon. He is a month older and oh so changed.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Very cute! Looking forward to seeing the updated photo.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Aww, that's so cute! He looks like a peaceful little puppy!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

hello Axle bear x x x


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

Axle thanks you all for the comments! lol

Alyssa, he is peaceful...when he is sleeping! lol He is such a handful but such a bundle of joy! I love my Axle bear soo much!

Doesnt he look like Snuggle? lol I think he does.


----------



## Jesarie (Sep 9, 2010)

I love to share pictures of my Axle bear but I do not want to start a million threads. So here is one more. Last night Axle was sooo sleepy!! My husband and I snap so many pictures of him he is probably like "omgoodness lady!" lol


----------

